# Pax Facing Hate Crime Charges For Attack On Uber Driver.



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

*Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
An Uber driver said he believes his race is the reason why he was attacked by a passenger in Bellingham last week.

Author: Eric Wilkinson, Jimmy Bernhard
Published: 1:49 PM PST December 11, 2019
Updated: 6:38 PM PST December 13, 2019

A Bellingham man has been charged with a hate crime for allegedly assaulting an Uber driver who is a follower of the Sikh religion.
The Whatcom County Prosecuting Attorney charged 22-year-old Grifin Sayers with second-degree assault and malicious harassment this week.
According to court documents, the Uber driver picked up Sayers on December 5 to get fast food and cigarettes before taking him back to his apartment. When they arrived at the residence on the 1400 block of Barkley Boulevard, Sayers allegedly became verbally and physically abusive.










The Uber driver told police that Sayers grabbed him by the front of his throat and squeezed while he was sitting in the vehicle. Sayers made comments about the driver's "dark skin" and the "turban" the driver was wearing while assaulting the driver, according to court documents.

The Uber driver told police that his "breathing was restricted for approximately 5-10 seconds" while Sayers had ahold of his throat. The driver was able to escape and left his car in the apartment parking lot with the passenger still inside. The driver then called 911. The driver said he believes his race was the reason for the attack.

Officers found Sayers on the back porch of his apartment. He admitted riding in the Uber driver's vehicle and having a conversation with him about where he was from but denied assaulting the driver, according to court documents.

Gursewak Singh knows the victim and said he's a selfless man who drives an Uber to support his family. To Singh, an attack on an innocent man is an attack on the entire Sikh community.

"It sort of lingers on in the backs of our minds," said Singh. "Am I safe coming home from work or if I'm out late? It's pretty challenging."

Sikhs come mainly from India and, according to the Anti-Defamation League, are the third most targeted religious group for hate crimes in the United States.

The driver is now concerned for his family's safety, according to Bellingham Police Department Lieutenant Claudia Murphy.

"It's an awful thing to happen," Murphy said. "I understand how the Uber driver is frightened. It's an unfair, unacceptable, inexcusable thing to have happen."

To Gursewak, whose dad drove a taxi, the hate crime charge is an important step forward.

"They'll think twice about pulling a Muslim woman's hijab or being racist toward any ethnicity," said Gursewak. "It'll just put that second thought into their head that they shouldn't do this. They can't get away with it."

The Sikh Coalition said there are around 60,000 to 75,000 Sikhs and 15 gurdwaras, which are Sikh houses of worship, in Washington state. The coalition estimated that Washington is the third most dangerous state in the U.S. for Sikhs.

"We are grateful to the Bellingham Police Department for recognizing the clear influence of bias from the beginning of this case, and to the Whatcom County Prosecuting Attorney's Office for reaching the right decision," said Amrith Kaur, Sikh Coalition legal director. "Acknowledging the role of targeted hatred in acts of violence is the first step in combating further such incidents, and taking hate crimes seriously and prosecuting them with the right tools is the surest way forward to making our communities safer."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Time to start identifying as Pastafarians and tell the cops that the mere touching of our skin without wearing an oven mitt is a hate crime?


----------



## Clint Torres (Sep 10, 2019)

Sikh Somollett


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

This is a new religion called short riderism. Their temple is theirselves. This pax got assaulted cause of that .5 mile ride he requested. Driver probably been waiting on a call for 2 hours.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

18 years after 9/11 and people can’t get their bigotry right. It’s almost as if there is no reason to hate in the first place.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


Hate crimes carry a 25 year sentence. By time this fool gets out of jail he'll be bow legged


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


No mention of a dash cam.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Just suprising to me this happened in "liberal" Washington ..


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> Just suprising to me this happened in "liberal" Washington ..


Have you ever been to eastern Washington, right wing territory, bunch of crazy ******** there


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> Have you ever been to eastern Washington, right wing territory, bunch of crazy ******** there


I have been there, driving semi truck through. Mostly Yakima, Toppenish, Grandview, Prosser, Kennewick....but from what I've seen there it's mostly Native American and Mexican.

I know Spokane is different. However this attack happened up in Bellingham. That's pretty close to the Canadian border.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 18 years after 9/11 and people can't get their bigotry right. It's almost as if there is no reason to hate in the first place.


100%. Shows you how ****ing ******ed the abusers are. Do we expect them to understand the difference? I dont. That would me they have some sort of brain activity.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I remember 9/11 well. I remember groups of thugs roaming the streets at night pulling Sikh cabbies from their cars and beating them. I remember a couple of Sikh grocers burned down too.

I kept asking the adults to explain to me how they were the same people who took down our towers. Never got an *real* answer. Just a bunch of confused, angry "mind your own business kid" responses.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> I remember 9/11 well. I remember groups of thugs roaming the streets at night pulling Sikh cabbies from their cars and beating them. I remember a couple of Sikh grocers burned down too.
> 
> I kept asking the adults to explain to me how they were the same people who took down our towers. Never got an *real* answer. Just a bunch of confused, angry "mind your own business kid" responses.


Older Sikhs people always love walking in the parks. I remember everyone in our families worrying. Sikh being beating up on tv reports. So sad. If I imagine my grandpa the worlds nicest human being attacked for no reason its painful.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


Who would mess with a Sikh?
Only an ignorant fool.
Noble people with strong personal ethics.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> 18 years after 9/11 and people can't get their bigotry right. It's almost as if there is no reason to hate in the first place.


No shit. Sikhs are nice people. However, the religion of peace, well, that's a different story.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Every Sikh (the way their turbans are tied tend to give them away) I've ever met is the nicest person ever, way less wackadoo than your average hippie, and way cooler than your average drinking buddy.

One time on leave in Agra India (the city the Taj Mahal is in) A wife of a fellow soldier got mugged. 2 Sikh's came to her aid and a third chased the mugger down and brought back her purse.



It's a sad tale but there's a lot of hatred towards Sihks in the US for the mere reason that they wear turbans. I wish i was joking but i'm not.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Every Sikh (the way their turbans are tied tend to give them away) I've ever met is the nicest person ever, way less wackadoo than your average hippie, and way cooler than your average drinking buddy.
> 
> One time on leave in Agra India (the city the Taj Mahal is in) A wife of a fellow soldier got mugged. 2 Sikh's came to her aid and a third chased the mugger down and brought back her purse.
> 
> It's a sad tale but there's a lot of hatred towards Sihks in the US for the mere reason that they wear turbans. I wish i was joking but i'm not.


I've *****ed about indian guys because they tend to be controlling. But...

Indian men are very protective. Maybe why some of the things I see here about turning the other cheek as a female Lyft pool pax gets punched in the face by a man is so dam shocking.

Actually being overprotective is really annoying and not a great way to grow up. But this is one case where its appreciated


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


im highly skeptical


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I've @@@@@ed about indian guys because they tend to be controlling. But...
> 
> Indian men are very protective. Maybe why some of the things I see here about turning the other cheek as a female Lyft pool pax gets punched in the face by a man is so dam shocking.


Don't minimalize Sihks. They are a small subset of Indian culture.

The average Indian man is a wimp. They only act in groups.

Sihks are a warrior class, and not the average Indian.

What do you think the dagger represents?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Don't minimalize Sihks. They are a small subset of Indian culture.
> 
> The average Indian man is a wimp. They only act in groups.
> 
> Sihks are a warrior class, and not the average Indian.


I should clarify Jatt Sikh (I'm sikh). Yes their the tough SOBs.



GreatWhiteHope said:


> im highly skeptical


Why?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I should clarify Jatt Sikh (I'm sikh). Yes their the tough SOBs.


I worked with two Sikh brothers. Great guys. Taught me a lot about Sikhs and India.

You can't badmouth Sikhs around me.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I should clarify Jatt Sikh (I'm sikh). Yes their the tough SOBs.
> 
> 
> Why?


not enough information

doesn't make any sense

*And if this actually happened like he says, I don't think it's about him being Sikh - it would sound like to me some psychopath attacked him for no reason

But I could be wrong - the details seem really wierd *

@Mkang14 since I'm saying all this -- I'm interested now, I'm gonna follow this story


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I remember 9/11 well. I remember groups of thugs roaming the streets at night pulling Sikh cabbies from their cars and beating them. I remember a couple of Sikh grocers burned down too.
> 
> I kept asking the adults to explain to me how they were the same people who took down our towers. Never got an *real* answer. Just a bunch of confused, angry "mind your own business kid" responses.


A Sikh was murdered here in AZ by a punk right after 9 11.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


Turban Envy .

Admit it . . . You want one Too !


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> not enough information
> 
> doesn't make any sense
> 
> ...


I'm just curious what the driver gains from lying. He's an IC and isnt going to get any uber $. Can you imagine him just running out of the car pretending to be attcked and calling 911. That I find hard to believe. &#129300;


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> I'm just curious what the driver gains from lying. He's an IC and isnt going to get any uber $. Can you imagine him just running out of the car pretending to be attcked and calling 911. That I find hard to believe. &#129300;


No I don't think he would just do that, but I don't just accept this guy immediately sat down in the car, saw he was Sikh -- went full rage racist and choked the guy.

there's to many hoax hate crimes in the news all the time - and that also makes me skeptical whenever a new one pops up


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> A Sikh was murdered here in AZ by a punk right after 9 11.


I remember that. I was surprised that a turban set off an idiot.


tohunt4me said:


> Turban Envy .
> 
> Admit it . . . You want one Too !


I've always been disappointed Americans didn't have a national headdress.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> not enough information
> 
> doesn't make any sense
> 
> ...


Drunk guy getting racist and choking out the driver just for wearing a turban?

That's what this sounds like to me. Unfortunatly that's the only excuse some people need.



Buck-a-mile said:


> I remember that. I was surprised that a turban set off an idiot.
> 
> I've always been disappointed Americans didn't have a national headdress.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I remember that. I was surprised that a turban set off an idiot.
> 
> I've always been disappointed Americans didn't have a national headdress.


A friend i went to Nursing School with was a Sikh.

Believe it or not
I had to battle with instructors AND fellow students to help keep him in the class.
Hard working man. Working for his family.

He got a Hernia during training.
Would find me to help him turn patients in their bed, because he refused to risk his school to fix Hernia.

This concerned me for his well being, but i honored his trust and kept my mouth shut.
( after lecturing him on the dangers of an untreated hernia, which he fully understood)

I hope he is doing well.

Good guy.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Saudis wear a ghutrah not a turban.

Gotta know your headdress before you go messing with folks.

Sihks don't cut their hair for religious reasons, thus the nifty turban.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Saudis wear a ghutrah not a turban.
> 
> Gotta know your headdress before you go messing with folks.
> 
> Sihks don't cut their hair for religious reasons, thus the nifty turban.


A lot of Afganis wear a Lungee (turban)

That was the cause of a lot of the anti-turban hatrid in the US since 911.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A lot of Afganis wear a Lungee (turban)
> 
> That was the cause of a lot of the anti-turban hatrid in the US since 911.


The Afghanis didn't
really attack us on 9/11, it was the Saudis.

15 of the 19 were from Saudi Arabia. Two were from the United Arab Emirates, one from Lebanon.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> The Afghanis didn't
> really attack us on 9/11, it was the Saudis.
> 
> 15 of the 19 were from Saudi Arabia. Two were from the United Arab Emirates.





Buck-a-mile said:


> The Afghanis didn't
> really attack us on 9/11, it was the Saudis.
> 
> 15 of the 19 were from Saudi Arabia. Two were from the United Arab Emirates.


It was the ONLY Legal way 
To REMOVE THE ASBESTOS from the World TradeCenter . . .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Yeah the Afghanis didn't
> really attack us on 9/11, it was the Saudis.


Well the Afghanis refused to hand over Alqaeda, leading directly to the US invasion of Afganistan and the overthrow of the Taliban.

So... long story short...

Saudi terrorist group attacked the US (most of the 911 terrorists were Saudis)

Those particular Saudis hid like rats in Afghanistan.

The people of Afghanistan wore Turbans

Because of this the Sihks in the US were targeted because they wore Turbans...

There's so much wrong with this train of thought isn't there?


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Well the Afghanis refused to hand over Alqaeda, leading directly to the US invasion of Afganistan and the overthrow of the Taliban.
> 
> So... long story short...
> 
> ...


Yea, batshit crazy.

I live in a SoCal bubble. I forgot that a lot of the country has a hard time assembling facts before coming to a conclusion.

Social media has given me a better idea of what people think in the rest of the country.

It was eye opening, and frightening.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Yea, batshit crazy.
> 
> I live in a SoCal bubble. I forgot that a lot of the country has a hard time assembling facts before coming to a conclusion.
> 
> ...


We killed a bunch of Iraqis at a cost of 815 billion up to 1.7 trillion bucks, depending on who you ask. Iraq had nothing to do with 9/11. 
They did piss off baby Bush by plotting to assassinate daddy Bush.

So we are broke, infrastructure falling apart, because we went to war with a country not involved.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

How do you suppose Uber feels about this? As part of their religion all Sikhs must carry one at all times.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MasterAbsher said:


> No shit. Sikhs are nice people. However, the religion of peace, well, that's a different story.


Agreed. Every Sikh I know is a genuinely nice person.



Buck-a-mile said:


> They did piss off baby Bush by plotting to assassinate daddy Bush.


Any country who plots to assassinate an American President deserves an ass-whipping.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

gooddolphins said:


> This is a new religion called short riderism. Their temple is theirselves. This pax got assaulted cause of that .5 mile ride he requested. Driver probably been waiting on a call for 2 hours.


You do realize the pax assaulted the driver right?


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> You do realize the pax assaulted the driver right?


Oh my bad


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

ColtDelta said:


> How do you suppose Uber feels about this? As part of their religion all Sikhs must carry one at all times.
> 
> View attachment 388935


Afaik, Uber officially doesn't allow weapons in car, but they would no want to discriminate against a religion.

I'd think there is a posibility they'd side on the religion. Pax complaint of a knife would result in the usual automatic suspention. Could it be explained away by explaining that it is for religios reasons? Maybe.

IMH, driver should keep it hidden, to avoid that roll of dice. What uber and pax dont know wont hurt them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> How do you suppose Uber feels about this? As part of their religion all Sikhs must carry one at all times.
> 
> View attachment 388935


In eastern countries Kirpan are the exception to weapons policies. In western countries they are a religious right depending on their size.

99% of the time i would say religious freedom covers them in most western countries,

However uber (and uber support) are total $(($$(%(595$(%( Banana $))%)#(%_#

BUT... this is one time that having your support staff being in India/Pakistan is an advantage.

Uber, my driver was carrying a knife..

Rohit#1- the driver is permanently deactivated

Driver- It's my Kirpan, i'm Sihk.

Rohit#2- Oh sorry sir, i am reactivating you. I can see by your profile Pic that you are Sihk.

I mean, if it were me... who the heck am i kidding, i carry worse in complete violation of uber's weapon policy....

The dude probobly has a small one concealed on his belt much like western Sihk often have. They keep their 2 ft long ones for weddings/funerals.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


You don't want to mess with Sikhs. They run Canada.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

goneubering said:


> No mention of a dash cam.


For crimes, DNA reveal everything. He strangled driver's neck so injury hand marks and his DNA remains on driver's neck.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

ColtDelta said:


> How do you suppose Uber feels about this? As part of their religion all Sikhs must carry one at all times.
> 
> View attachment 388935


I have had classmate who had one. Everyday. It was about 14 inches long and beautiful. It hung from a Gatra at his hip. He showed it to me once. He said he made it himself. The school wasn't happy about it but there was nothing he could do. He never wore western attire and always came to school in his full traditional clothing.



mbd said:


> You don't want to mess with Sikhs. They run Canada.


In Seattle we get a lot of Canadian truckers who come down for a day to run freight. The vast majority are Sikh.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Who would mess with a Sikh?
> Only an ignorant fool.
> Noble people with strong personal ethics.


About 7 years ago, a lunatic went into a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, WI (suburb of Mke Co) and killed 6 innocent people. It was a senseless and tragic event.

I've picked up Sikh pax, and they were all kind and respectful. I don't understand the hate.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Invisible said:


> About 7 years ago, a lunatic went into a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, WI (suburb of Mke Co) and killed 6 innocent people. It was a senseless and tragic event.
> 
> I've picked up Sikh pax, and they were all kind and respectful. I don't understand the hate.


It's not difficult to understand why there's all this hate, Western Europeans for the past 6 centuries have been claiming racial superiority, now that has been debunked with facts they are angry that their grip on power is fading away.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> It's not difficult to understand why there's all this hate, Western Europeans for the past 6 centuries have been claiming racial superiority, now that has been debunked with facts they are angry that their grip on power is fading away.


Too bad that frustration effects innocent people due to ignorance.

If a turban sets you off, you may need mo


Uber's Guber said:


> Agreed. Every Sikh I know is a genuinely nice person.
> 
> 
> Any country who plots to assassinate an American President deserves an ass-whipping.


Not for 1.7 Billion.
Snipe that bastard
Issue resolved

Obama too out 850+ secret snipes.

It hasn't even slowed down.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No I don't think he would just do that, but I don't just accept this guy immediately sat down in the car, saw he was Sikh -- went full rage racist and choked the guy.
> 
> there's to many hoax hate crimes in the news all the time - and that also makes me skeptical whenever a new one pops up


Are you really that stupid and ignorant. Your comment clearly shows that you're a racist.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid and ignorant. Your comment clearly shows that you're a racist.


Most sane people don't want to be racist because they know it's wrong but committed racists are proud to be wrong.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid and ignorant. Your comment clearly shows that you're a racist.


No, he's just in denial about the overwhelming power of racist idiocy.

Yes people in this country have been straight up murdered just for wearing a turban and the perpetrators thought they were a terrorist.

Literally people get murdered for wearing a turban and the false association with the islamo-fascist extremism.

So... yeah the driver in this story was probably attacked just for wearing a Turban and or some other religious garb.

Yes.. there really are A-holes like that in this country.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid and ignorant. Your comment clearly shows that you're a racist.


i just reread my post

what exactly is racist ?



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No, he's just in denial about the overwhelming power of racist idiocy.
> 
> Yes people in this country have been straight up murdered just for wearing a turban and the perpetrators thought they were a terrorist.
> 
> ...


*Sir, are there not hate crime hoaxes all the time ?
Hope this one doesn't bite ya.*

However... you say something smart - I am skeptical of the power of racism

that combined with the hoaxes makes me skeptical. *That just means I wait to find out the actual truth - rather than believing the story told me from day 1 *


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> Are you really that stupid and ignorant. Your comment clearly shows that you're a racist.


You do realize that Sikh is not a race, correct?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> You do realize that Sikh is not a race, correct?


A lot of people who believe in racist ideas don't know that but I get your point. I have met a handful of people who can't tell Indians from Arabs. They still believe in awful ideas and exhibit prejudice.

I am really hesitant to call people "racists" - I much prefer calling ideas and ideologies racist. It's more accurate and makes people defend their ideas rather than their identity.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

ColtDelta said:


> You do realize that Sikh is not a race, correct?


Considering my entire point of everything i said is that sihks are being targeted because of their false association with Islamic facists we have a whole lot of hate that spiraled into a lot of people getting killed.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sikhism_in_the_United_States
As a result of the September 11 attacks, some Sikh Americans have become subject to discrimination, often from individuals who mistakenly believe that they are Arab or Muslim.

_Balbir Singh Sodhi, a gas station owner, was killed on September 15, 2001 due to being mistaken for a Muslim. In a 2011 report to the United States Senate, the Southern Poverty Law Center reported several assaults and incidents of arson at Sikh temples after September 11. All were labeled as hate crimes that resulted from the perpetrators' misconceptions that their targets were Muslim.[23] In August 2012, a Sikh temple in Oak Creek, Wisconsin was the site of a shooting, leading to six Sikh individuals being killed.[24] On May 7, 2013, an elderly Sikh man was attacked with an iron bar in Fresno, California in a possible hate crime.[25] On September 21, 2013, Prabhjot Singh, a Sikh professor was attacked in Harlem, New York by a group of 20-30 men who branded him as "Osama" and Terrorist".[26] _

Racism, against Sihk's because of a resemblance to Arabs (and Afganis in particular)

It's not their religion these idiots hate them for, it's because the idiots think they are terrorists/ Osama bin lauden.

Look at this guy, describe him for me









Is the first thing that comes to your mind is Muslim captain america?

Arab Captain America?

Or Sihk captain America?

PS Sihk Captain America fights Racism, totally a real thing and not a joke...


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> A lot of people who believe in racist ideas don't know that but I get your point. I have met a handful of people who can't tell Indians from Arabs. They still believe in awful ideas and exhibit prejudice.
> 
> I am really hesitant to call people "racists" - I much prefer calling ideas and ideologies racist. It's more accurate and makes people defend their ideas rather than their identity.


calling ppl racist really ends the conversation too bc u get an instant **** you.

@ColtDelta Sikhs aren't a race, but they're Indian - and basically get misplaced hate towards them bc some ppl might see them as Muslim 
Is that right @Mkang14 ?

@Stevie The magic Unicorn

sure these ppl are maybe dumb
Maybe they're just ****ing crazy too

but I don't even think you can say they're so dumb that they think they're all terrorists.
I think some people just don't like Muslims

*And this is gonna be a hot take but I can kinda understand that. 
I think it's really really ****ing wierd when I see a woman in Southern California wearing a full body burka. 
I think the burka, Niqab, and Hijab make people think that this culture is really ****ing backwards and treats their women like dogs

that if we're gonna welcome them to our countries they shouldn't bring that here

and further, that they'll have the same attitudes towards our women.

I think that's very understandable
Disagree ?*


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> calling ppl racist really ends the conversation too bc u get an instant @@@@ you.


I agree. I don't like being generalized about so I try not to do it to others. Also I believe a lot of people have racist ideas sometimes, but their views as a whole aren't racist categorically. If I go around calling people racist because of a single thought or statement, I may then have to examine my own implicit and explicit biases and recognize that I have had them too.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> @ColtDelta Sikhs aren't a race, but they're Indian - and basically get misplaced hate towards them bc some ppl might see them as Muslim
> Is that right @Mkang14 ?


True. For some all it takes is seeing a guy with a turban and all of a sudden they are the same.

In my late teens, I tried to throw crumpled paper in a garbage. My coworkers saw me miss. One guy yells "arent you guys suppose to be good at hitting targets". We all started laughing. But it stuck with me. More to do with him assuming I was Muslim.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> You do realize that Sikh is not a race, correct?


Only one race, human.

All the rest is culture.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> calling ppl racist really ends the conversation too bc u get an instant @@@@ you.
> 
> @ColtDelta Sikhs aren't a race, but they're Indian - and basically get misplaced hate towards them bc some ppl might see them as Muslim
> Is that right @Mkang14 ?
> ...


Sihks are actually very forward thinking towards gender equality and have been for their existence.

They are believers that all are equal, regardless of caste, gender, race ect.

Sihk's are essentially the "_battle Hippies_" of the Eastern world.

And every single time someone asks me "are people really that stupid?" Or "do you really think that people believe?"










Yes.. yes i do really believe that people really are that stupid.

I myself have magic powers. Shut your eyes and Imagine what i look like..

Does unicorn spring to mind?

Well that's proof that i have tricked your brain into believing a falsity of my own creation.

This is the same world that needs warning labels on coffee cups for crying out loud.

YES, people REALLY ARE that stupid...

Please stop giving humanity too much credit, please for the love of all things sparkly stop giving humans that much credit.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Only one race, human.
> 
> All the rest is culture.


If we just s


Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sihks are actually very forward thinking towards gender equality and have been for their existence.
> 
> They are believers that all are equal, regardless of caste, gender, race ect.
> 
> ...


Thing we should remember...

A warrior class individual that does not defend their self when they could do much more than defend. That takes discipline..


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Sihks are actually very forward thinking towards gender equality and have been for their existence.
> 
> They are believers that all are equal, regardless of caste, gender, race ect.
> 
> ...


Ya know what... I like you bro

I give people barely any credit whatsoever cuz I know how bad it is

And you're telling me to lower my expectations &#129315;&#129315;
Love it


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

TemptingFate said:


> Most sane people don't want to be racist because they know it's wrong but committed racists are proud to be wrong.


&#128525;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Ya know what... I like you bro
> 
> I give people barely any credit whatsoever cuz I know how bad it is
> 
> ...


There it is....


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> View attachment 388843
> 
> 
> *Bellingham man charged with hate crime in Sikh Uber driver attack*
> ...


Ok this is messed up. Only question I have is why is this guy in fear for his and his family's safety? This guy is locked up. No reason to be scared. Unless he is afraid others may attack him.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> Ok this is messed up. Only question I have is why is this guy in fear for his and his family's safety? This guy is locked up. No reason to be scared. Unless he is afraid others may attack him.


I think he's afraid of retaliation. I used to drive semi trucks and when I did local work, I would see Canadian truckers at our American DC's getting unloaded. They were almost always Sikh. I remember they always stayed in their trucks, and the American truckers would stare at them angrily and say racial slurs. "What are you going to do about it?!"

The truckers, dock workers, port workers were all union, so I heard them mumbling about American jobs.

Also, Seattle is high tech. Amazon and Microsoft are both founded in Seattle and have their HQs here. They both recruit a huge part their labor from overseas. H1B visas. Lots of grumbling about that.

https://www.geekwire.com/2018/amazo...provals-shift-indian-firms-us-tech-companies/
Finally, We have a huge ICE presence in Seattle and raids of ethnic areas are always in the local news. There's a lot of harsh feelings on both sides and many immigrants here legally still fear being harrassed by locals.

These are my guesses as to why he's still afraid.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Social media let me in on the mentality of America. I expected better.

Free education through an AA degree. 

Folks need exposure.
Working people pay taxes.

Poverty is an illness. Education kills it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Most sane people don't want to be racist because they know it's wrong but committed racists are proud to be wrong.


obviously the dilemma is you people have broadened out what is racist and love to call everyone racist if they disagree with you


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> obviously the dilemma is you people have broadened out what is racist and love to call everyone racist if they disagree with you


By "you people" you are referring to the sane non-racists, revealing your perspective by default.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> By "you people" you are referring to the sane non-racists, revealing your perspective by default.


I like using You People because I know it agitates you over sensitive nancies


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> I like using You People because I know it agitates you over sensitive nancies


I'm immune to "you people" but it does make me stay on my high horse.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Sikhs have a


Uber's Guber said:


> Agreed. Every Sikh I know is a genuinely nice person.
> 
> 
> Any country who plots to assassinate an American President deserves an ass-whipping.


 Yea, a Seal Team could have taken out Saddam for about 3 or 4 million bucks not 1.6 trillion. Baby Bush...... Not a clever man.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> The Whatcom County Prosecuting Attorney charged 22-year-old Grifin


They should charge his parents with offences against the English language. "Grifin"? Lol, wtf kind of name is that?? &#129335;‍♂


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No, he's just in denial about the overwhelming power of racist idiocy.
> 
> Yes people in this country have been straight up murdered just for wearing a turban and the perpetrators thought they were a terrorist.
> 
> ...


I'm always


The Gift of Fish said:


> They should charge his parents with offences against the English language. "Grifin"? Lol, wtf kind of name is that?? &#129335;‍♂


Name shaming... Is that a thing?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> No I don't think he would just do that, but I don't just accept this guy immediately sat down in the car, saw he was Sikh -- went full rage racist and choked the guy.
> 
> there's to many hoax hate crimes in the news all the time - and that also makes me skeptical whenever a new one pops up


There are millions of racist here in America! Hoaxes are rare compared to the steady stream of racist assaults. Here in Seattle the militant white separatist organization is strong and active. I see their racist Hate propaganda every week. People get assaulted just because they are different every day.

Women get assaulted just because they are women every day. Just because you are not either doesn't mean it doesn't happen.



Buck-a-mile said:


> Yea, batshit crazy.
> 
> I live in a SoCal bubble. I forgot that a lot of the country has a hard time assembling facts before coming to a conclusion.
> 
> ...


And still the Saudis get away with it.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> There are millions of racist here in America! Hoaxes are rare compared to the steady stream of racist assaults. Here in Seattle the militant white separatist organization is strong and active. I see their racist Hate propaganda every week. People get assaulted just because they are different every day.
> 
> Women get assaulted just because they are women every day. Just because you are not either doesn't mean it doesn't happen.
> 
> ...


Sounds some ridiculous bullshit you're talking about

If the hoaxes weren't so common we wouldn't see them in the new all the time

Also meaning we would never see hoaxes in the media if they legit happened all the time


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Have you ever been to eastern Washington, right wing territory, bunch of crazy ******** there


The Pacific Northwest --- while known for its vocal and active progressive residents in many areas --- has also always been a self-proclaimed "Promised Land" for the Aryan Nation, Hammerskins, other White Supremacists, and anti-government III%-ers and Posse Comitatus. Tension and clashes between a handful of members of AntiFa and Tradskins against Hammerskins and other neo-Nazis are so commonplace here-and-there, that they don't make the news unless they're on a large scale, such as during G-8 summits and such.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

There are more devils advocates in here then a devils advocate convention.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

John M Santana said:


> The Pacific Northwest --- while known for its vocal and active progressive residents in many areas --- has also always been a self-proclaimed "Promised Land" for the Aryan Nation, Hammerskins, other White Supremacists, and anti-government III%-ers and Posse Comitatus. Tension and clashes between a handful of members of AntiFa and Tradskins against Hammerskins and other neo-Nazis are so commonplace here-and-there, that they don't make the news unless they're on a large scale, such as during G-8 summits and such.


And they are not in eastern Washington exclusively. They've been trickling over the mountains to settle in Auburn, Spanaway, Puyallup, and Covington.

How does other's states rank?
Click to see;

https://www.splcenter.org/hate-map


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

I am going to weigh in here. First AGAIN what happened to this guy is terrible. Now I did 3 combat tours in the middle east. I have spent extensive time there based on these interactions with combatants and non combatants. As a fair assessment, I have found that the majority of them are peaceful. There is a serious race issues against us there as much (if not more) as we have against them here. They don't trust us at all. This is probably going to make me a racist but based on my experience I don't trust them either. I don't wish them harm and the best in their American dream but I won't be going to their business and I will avoid interacting with them also if possible. As people that have not seen the things they have done in the name of a peaceful religion that has been twisted, you have no idea which side of the Karan that Iraq refugee follows. I will give them rides and I don't discriminate but I will think twice about getting into their car.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fat Man said:


> I am going to weigh in here. First AGAIN what happened to this guy is terrible. Now I did 3 combat tours in the middle east. I have spent extensive time there based on these interactions with combatants and non combatants. As a fair assessment, I have found that the majority of them are peaceful. There is a serious race issues against us there as much (if not more) as we have against them here. They don't trust us at all. This is probably going to make me a racist but based on my experience I don't trust them either. I don't wish them harm and the best in their American dream but I won't be going to their business and I will avoid interacting with them also if possible. As people that have not seen the things they have done in the name of a peaceful religion that has been twisted, you have no idea which side of the Karan that Iraq refugee follows. I will give them rides and I don't discriminate but I will think twice about getting into their car.


Thank you for your service. :smiles:

You have seen things most of us can't even imagine. Our life experiences affect us all and often shape how we react and relate to situations.


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Lissetti said:


> Thank you for your service. :smiles:
> 
> You have seen things most of us can't even imagine. Our life experiences affect us all and often shape how we react and relate to situations.


That is exactly what I was trying to get to. People sometimes will call others racist when they are just reacting to what they have been exposed to. I am absolutely positive there are others that feel the same way but are scared to admit it. I am deeply aware of my prejudice and try every chance I have to not act on it and give everyone I meet a fair shake. I just don't know if I would get in their back seat or not.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Sounds some ridiculous bullshit you're talking about
> 
> If the hoaxes weren't so common we wouldn't see them in the new all the time
> 
> Also meaning we would never see hoaxes in the media if they legit happened all the time


I remember the one, I think it was in Indiana. Someone painted a swastika. The only problem was the arms went the wrong way. A true white supremacist would know how to draw it correctly.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> No shit. Sikhs are nice people. However, the religion of peace, well, that's a different story.


you realize sikhs aren't mozlems right

you're Mercian after all I wouldn't be surprised


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> you realize sikhs aren't mozlems right
> 
> you're Mercian after all I wouldn't be surprised


You are misdirecting your comment here a bit. @MasterAbsher stated in the post you quoted that he knows that Sikhs aren't Muslims. Not everyone here does necessarily, but he even stated it outright.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

mikees3 said:


> you realize sikhs aren't mozlems right
> 
> you're Mercian after all I wouldn't be surprised


Sorry I didnt use smaller words. Had I known you consider 5th grade to be your Senior year in school I would have.


----------



## mikees3 (Nov 9, 2018)

MasterAbsher said:


> Sorry I didnt use smaller words. Had I known you consider 5th grade to be your Senior year in school I would have.


5th grade & senior year?!?! Sorry I don't speak Mercian

you probably think ISIS are muslims to right? And every Muslim has come to the west to take away your freedoms and bring sharia/Islamic law &#129315;


----------

